# Swimming Babies



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hiya

My DH has asked me to find this out, How soon can you take a newborn into a swimming pool.  

We both love swimming and he's talked about it since we got pg.  If dh has his way he'll be an olimpic swimmer by the time he's  1.

Donna


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

After they have had their jabs!!

Check with the swimming pool you intend to you as their guidelines differ (some say after first jabs ..others say after 3rd)

Jxx


----------

